# Grenzwert einer Folge bestimmen



## GitL (26. Apr 2010)

Hi, erst mal hallo
ich studiere Informatik und versuch grad eine Aufgabe zu lösen ich hab auch bereits eine lösung jedoch hengt noch etwas am Verständnis. Hoffe hier gibts einige kluge köpfe die mir helfen können. 
Hier mal die aufgabe: 
Die folgende unendliche Reihe konvergiert f¨ur n gegen unendlich gegen einen Grenzwert:
1/1+1/2+1/2^2+1/2^3 +1/2^4 +1/2^5 + . . .
Geben Sie ein Java-Programm an, das den Wert dieser Reihe schrittweise berechnet (for-Schleife).
Die Schleife soll abbrechen, wenn der/ein Grenzwert gefunden worden ist: und zwar ohne den Grenzwert
vorher zu kennen.
• Wie viele Durchläufe benötigt Ihre Schleife bis zum Abbruch?
• Wieso terminiert die Schleife überhaupt? Es sind doch unendlich viele Summanden zu addieren.

so meine lösung also das programm dazu :

```
public class aufgabe5 {


	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		double grenzwert = 0.0;
		double zweiHochN = 1.0;
	
		for (; grenzwert != (grenzwert + (1.0 / zweiHochN) ); ) {
			grenzwert += 1.0 /zweiHochN;
			zweiHochN *= 2.0;
			
			System.out.println("Grenzwert:"+grenzwert);
		
		}
		
	}
}
```

Der grenzwert liegt laut dem programm bei 2.0 aber warum? 

MfG

GitL


----------



## FArt (26. Apr 2010)

Nun, die Schleife ist eine seltsam aussehende while-Schleife und sie beschreibt das Abbruchkriterium. Wenn im Rahmen  der Rechengenauigkeit keine Änderung mehr durch das nächste Glied erfolgt, wird abgebrochen.


----------



## kay73 (26. Apr 2010)

GitL hat gesagt.:


> Der grenzwert liegt laut dem programm bei 2.0 aber warum?


Das hat diese unendliche geometrische Reihe so an sich...


----------

